# dr dre beats oem's



## max8824 (Aug 31, 2012)

hello i wish to buy dr dre beats oem's  given the price of original is quite high
from here
Monster OEM Solo HD Headphone (w/o MIC) - ShoppingOutlet

1.plz tel me how is the sound quality of these oem's.
2.also what is a AAA replica??


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ I dont think they are genuine , correct me if i am wrong . Dr Dre headphones are not that cheap , the cheapest available  in india was around 5k , last time i checked . I had a demo of the one that costs 29k in reliance digital and honestly i didnt like them !


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Note: This Product is Genuine Copy of the Original.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

Only pic is original


----------



## max8824 (Aug 31, 2012)

i know guyz that is why m asking ..
these are AAA copies of the product..?
OEM's
i was wondering if anyone have ny idea about OEMS'
n 4k ones were also fake..theyr atleast 10k+


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 31, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Note: This Product is Genuine Copy of the Original.



now what on earth does that means


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 1, 2012)

^^^^
That means OEM.
For more info you can refer google.

@OP- Only one thing, *AVOID* it.


----------

